# Cheater joke



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hmm...I was reminded of this old joke the other day:

There was once a woman whose husband left her for the woman he was having an affair with. One day, while looking for bargains at a flea market, she purchased on old antique oil lamp. She got it home, and was polishing it up, when suddenly a genie popped out of the lamp in a puff of smoke.

"Thank you for freeing me from that prison!", the genie said. "In return, I will grant you three wishes. One thing though...for every wish I grant you, your former husband with get DOUBLE."

The woman thought about it for a minute, then said, "OK, I want $10 million dollars!". *Poof*, the woman received $10 million dollars, but her former husband received $20 million.

Next the woman said, "I want a 10-bedroom mansion on 10 acres." *Poof*, she received her mansion, but her former husband received a 20-bedroom mansion on 20 acres.

"Now, then," said the genie, "what is your last wish?"

"I wish I had a mild heart attack," replied the woman.


----------



## Spoons027 (Jun 19, 2017)

Savage.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i recall that joke but in the version i recall it was the man who rubbed the lamp and his wife who took off with her lover....and his third wish was that he was half dead


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

She should have wished to be fcked hard every day by an extremely attractive man with a 7" penis.....


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

uhtred said:


> She should have wished to be fcked hard every day by an extremely attractive man with a 7" penis.....


*Simply wicked!

And she would have paid good money to witness the later!*


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's my favorite joke:

A guy is out of work, so he goes to the zoo in search of employment. They tell him that the only thing they have is this; their gorilla died & they needed someone to dress in an ape suit till they could afford to buy a new one. 

They guy thinks that doesn't sound too bad and agrees to do the gig. He finds out that it is better than he expected; people throw him bananas and all he has to do is lay around and then swing on the trapeze a bit. He thinks that if he does a good enough job that they will just forget about buying a new gorilla.

So, one day he is on the trapeze, and he is pumping, and pumping, and pumping and the rope breaks. He flies over the wall and lands in the lion's den. The lions jump up, and he starts running. The lions are chasing him, getting closer & closer, & he starts yelling, "HELP! HELP! SAVE ME! SAVE ME!

One of the lions tackles him and bends over and whispers in his ear, "Buddy, you better shut up or you will get us all fired!"


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

uhtred said:


> She should have wished to be fcked hard every day by an extremely attractive man with a 7" penis.....


So, what is unique about that wish?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

TJW said:


> So, what is unique about that wish?


That which now happens to her husband--dude with 14 inches ...


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

Version I recall it was two guys - the lamp owner's wife had had an affair with the second, left home and then been kicked out and disappeared.

Wish one - a ten bed-roomed mansion

Wish two - a beautiful and head-over-heels-in-love woman in each bedroom

Wish three - I should lose half of my ability with women.

They say there are no new jokes - that one is at least forty years old.


----------

